# Startup dust collection system



## ScruffyJon (Apr 16, 2014)

I have currently gotten my "workshop" cleaned out. I have been told that I need to install a dust collection system when I move my tools in.

The only power tool I have that I can connect to it right now is a cheap Ryobi table saw. My cheap planer has no connection for one, and neither does my cheap router/router table. I plan on upgrading my tools soon, but that is what I have right now.

My workshop is 30' X 14'. For now I do not want to cut into the floorboards to run the line, so I need something fairly flexible to run around obstacles. 

What are your suggestions? I am looking for something to last about 5 years and support several upgrades to my tools. Price is an issue, but maybe a good system that I could add on to?

Sorry for the really general question. I am not sure what needs to be considered.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot of us have the harbor freight dust collector and are happy with it. It is very affordable at less than $200 when you get a coupon. You can also upgrade to a canister filter down the road when feasible for about $150. I put a trash can separator in line with mine and am pleased with it.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ScruffyJon:

Start small with dust collection. Base your dust collection on the equipment you have. Spend your money wisely. Budget for incremental improvements as you acquire more large dust creators!

Many woodworkers start with a good shop vac for their dust collection system. Get one that you can use for other cleaning when you decide to spend the money and upgrade to a Harbor Freight DC. I have an old shop vac that I used for a couple of years as a dust collector. I still use it on some equipment that requires high velocity and low CFM like my scroll saw and track saw.

I switched to a JET DC-1100, when I purchased a hybrid cabinet table saw. The shop vac doesn't have enough CFM to be used with the table saw. My 17" bandsaw, 12" jointer and 20" planer definitely require dust collection. All of my power tools are connected to the dust collector when they are being used. I use a flexible hose that gets moved to which ever tool I am using.

My dust collection system is on casters and is stationed in the middle of the shop between multiple tools. It can be moved where ever it is needed. Tools that are not used are stationed on an outside wall. The tools are moved into the center of the shop when they are being used. I have enough floor space to setup two (2) to three (3) large tools at once. Here are a few tool combinations that I use together:

1. Table saw, band saw and sliding compound miter saw (SCMS)
2. Jointer and planer
3. Table saw and router table
4. Table saw and drill press
5. you get the idea 

I designed and built my work shop. I was limited by the floor space to 550 sqft. I had been told that I needed to put in a rigid pipe dust collection system. I did a lot of research and visited a lot of web sites and forums. I could determine no justification for a rigid pipe dust collection in my 550 sqft work shop.

Think about what you are going to do with the shop. What are you going to make? How big are the raw materials? Are you purchasing rough cut lumber? Do the projects your building need floor space for assembly? Do you need a separate finishing area? These are just a few questions to ask yourself. I am sure that you get the idea. 

Maybe your shop is just a "tinkerer" shop. You don't have a long list of power tool projects for the shop. That is ok, also. It just means you want to move in small steps and see how it goes. I would classify installing a rigid pipe dust collection system as a "giant" step. I would classify purchasing a used $100 shop vac from Craigs List for $25 as a small step. Purchasing a $200 Harbor Freight DC as Davester84 suggested, would be a medium step. Purchasing a $600 Jet DC-110 would be a large step. Purchasing a $1200 cyclone system from Grizzly and installing $500 of rigid piping would be a giant step. (If someone has been able to install a $500 rigid piping system, it would be nice if they could post some of the details. Most systems that I have heard about run $1000 and up.)

Anyways, this post is too long as it is....Don't just install a rigid pipe dust collection system, just because someone told you that you need one! Read and study Sandor Nagyszalanczy's book titled "Woodshop Dust Control". Learn about CFM, Static Pressure, rigid pipe vs flexible hose, stationary tools vs tools on casters, etc. Then you can decide what level of dust collection is right for you with your work shop.

Keep posting your questions on this thread and forum. There are a lot of members that have asked the same questions you are asking and are more than happy to share what they have found works and what didn't.

Eric


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Dust collection questions are the toughest to gauge on forums such as these. Like everything, it's an opinion....formed around your personal criteria of what constitutes duct collection. There are those who see DC as a broom and dust pan (or leaf blower) on one end, and those who want to capture and contain every possible spec of dust. The opinions you get from folks like me are typically based on their own criteria, which may not line up with yours. When you started with "I'm told I need a duct collection system" it sounds a little like you aren't convinced, and that's OK. For sure you'll want a vac, and starting with the HF unit mentioned above actually may be a good idea. Consider that a learning/starting tool, which you may or may not want to upgrade in the future. If you do upgrade, you'll have some good experience for evaluating your future needs with a minimal investment. Think about it some more and as you get started coming back to places like this for info is good, just remember the opinion difference I pointed out, I tend to be more toward the "capture and contain every spec" end of the stick.


----------



## ScruffyJon (Apr 16, 2014)

I think need to clarify. My wife (after seeing her father's shop with a DC system) told me that I need to install one in our workshop. We are storing some items in the shop such as mattresses that she does not want to get covered in sawdust. I have been hooking my shop vac up to my table saw when I need it. I tried to explain that a DC system like his doesn't get all the sawdust. He is a meticulous man (retired doctor) who cleans every speck of dust after every cut. I am more of a "vacuum it at the end of the day" guy. 

At the very least, it gives me an excuse to upgrade my power tools so they can connect to the system. 

I guess I was asking of what brands to avoid, which ones do not have a reliable reputation, more than asking which one I should get.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't tell you which dust collectors are good and which are not since I have only used Delta machines (all were good) however I can tell you that I started with a small dust collector that was barely effective using a short hose to one machine at a time and ended up having to upgrade rather quickly. If I was starting new and planning on a system with future expansion capabilities I would get the most powerful dust collector with a good canister filter that fits the requirements, budget, space and electrical system capabilities. Next I would add some sort of separator such as a Thein Baffle or Oneida Super Dust Deputy as I ended up with to keep the system running more efficiently. There are several calculators like the following online that will help you determine "how much" dust collector you need for your application and the second is a link to a comparison of several typical "home shop type" dust collectors

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/dust-collection/set-up/

www.portercable.com/uploads/PCD/Documents/News/182DustCollectors.pdf

Also, any dust "collector" is only as good as the hoods/shrouds/ports it collects from so if your machines don't have dust collection capabilities or non effective ones you could upgrade them or make your own as I did....


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ScruffyJon said:


> I think need to clarify. My wife (after seeing her father's shop with a DC system) told me that I need to install one in our workshop. We are storing some items in the shop such as mattresses that she does not want to get covered in sawdust. I have been hooking my shop vac up to my table saw when I need it. I tried to explain that a DC system like his doesn't get all the sawdust. He is a meticulous man (retired doctor) who cleans every speck of dust after every cut. I am more of a "vacuum it at the end of the day" guy.
> 
> At the very least, it gives me an excuse to upgrade my power tools so they can connect to the system.
> 
> I guess I was asking of what brands to avoid, which ones do not have a reliable reputation, more than asking which one I should get.


Aaawww....more information is good....now I am getting the picture. Good luck with keeping dust off of the mattresses. Plastic storage bags work good for that. If you don't have the original bag the mattress came in, U-Haul use to sell them.

If and when you need to work with your three garage doors closed, make sure you check out Air Filtration Units. I have two (2) Jet AFS-1000 units, that work very well for my 500 sqft shop. (JET 708620B AFS-1000B 550/702/1044 CFM 3-Speed Air Filtration System with Remote and Electrostatic Pre-Filter). I have seen some really cool ones that people have made. Bill Pentz has a pretty cool design at ( http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/air_cleaner.cfm)

If you are concerned with health issues later in life caused by breathing dust from woodworking, check out the Dylos air quality monitors. (http://www.dylosproducts.com/ornodcairqum.html) I purchased one earlier this spring after I read through Matthias' test on the Dylos. (http://woodgears.ca/dust/dylos.html) I have followed his woodworking web site for years. He is a great source of "reality" when it comes to woodworking. I use my Dylos whenever I am in the shop. With my dust collection and air filtration units, I can actually keep particulate in the shop less than what is outdoors! It is always interesting taking my Dylos outside and seeing how much particulate is in the air. That is the main reason I keep my shop door closed even when the outside temperature is a nice one.

If you are just looking for a starter dust collection unit, the Harbor Freight system is popular model on this website. I like my Jet DC-1100 that I have had for about five (5) years. If I was to purchase one again, I would probably purchase this Grizzly. (http://www.grizzly.com/products/2HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0548ZP) It is a couple of hundred dollars less than my Jet and has better CFM and Static Pressure values. (I also live about a five (5) hour drive away from Grizzly, so I would drive up and pick it up.)


----------

